# VK - Tesiyi 18650 3000MAH 45A



## Gizmo (4/7/16)

The brand new 
*Tesiyi 18650 3000MAH 45A* 
Now in stock
http://www.vapeking.co.za/tesiyi-18650-3000mah-45a.html
​

Reactions: Winner 1


----------



## Greyz (4/7/16)

Gizmo said:


> View attachment 59870
> 
> The brand new
> *Tesiyi 18650 3000MAH 45A*
> ...



Gizmo are these really 45A? Damn!


----------



## Gizmo (4/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Gizmo are these really 45A? Damn!



I highly doubt it. 90% of battery manufacturers overstate by a long shot its amparage. I would rate it at 25A Continous.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Gizmo are these really 45A? Damn!


Check out Mooch's review. I think they are 25A if I'm not mistaken.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (4/7/16)

Gizmo said:


> I highly doubt it. 90% of battery manufacturers overstate by a long shot its amparage. I would rate it at 25A Continous.



Thats still not too bad 25A is higher than what most batteries can handle.


----------



## Andre (4/7/16)

daniel craig said:


> Check out Mooch's review. I think they are 25A if I'm not mistaken.


He has not tested the 3000 mAh's yet, as far as I know


----------



## daniel craig (4/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Thats still not too bad 25A is higher than what most batteries can handle.


25A 2300mah


----------



## daniel craig (4/7/16)

Andre said:


> He has not tested the 3000 mAh's yet, as far as I know


Are these new batteries ?


----------



## Greyz (4/7/16)

daniel craig said:


> 25A 2300mah



Thanks @daniel craig I was looking for high drain batteries when I got my H-Priv. 
Ended up settling for a pair of VTC4's I hope I made the right choice...

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## daniel craig (4/7/16)

@Greyz @Andre is correct, mooch has not tested out these ones. I still don't think it's possible for 40A 3000Mah


----------



## daniel craig (4/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Thanks @daniel craig I was looking for high drain batteries when I got my H-Priv.
> Ended up settling for a pair of VTC4's I hope I made the right choice...


VTC4 are excellent.

Reactions: Thanks 1


----------



## Greyz (4/7/16)

daniel craig said:


> @Greyz @Andre is correct, mooch has not tested out these ones. I still don't think it's possible for 40A 3000Mah



Highly doubt anything with 3000mah is capable of 45A. Low mah's higher drain, high mah's lower drain. ie. 21000mah 30A but a 3000mah only 20A. Those are more believable stats LOL


----------



## Laubscher12 (4/7/16)

Continuous discharge 33A


----------



## Laubscher12 (4/7/16)

According to the website?


----------



## Greyz (4/7/16)

Laubscher12 said:


> Continuous discharge 33A



Did some reading up now on these Tesiyi batteries and I'll stick to my Sony VTC4's and Sammy 25R's thank you very much

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## DrSirus-88 (4/7/16)

So happy to see batteries. I need them desperately.


----------



## Andre (4/7/16)

Greyz said:


> Did some reading up now on these Tesiyi batteries and I'll stick to my Sony VTC4's and Sammy 25R's thank you very much


Mooch actually rated their 2600s quite well at 25A, which is the highest out there at 2600 mAh.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## ettiennedj (4/7/16)

Remember they get stuck in Cuboids. Learnt the hard way

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## KimVapeDashian (5/7/16)

ettiennedj said:


> Remember they get stuck in Cuboids. Learnt the hard way



The new wraps are thinner than those older ones that killed crickets and cuboids as far as I know

Reactions: Informative 2


----------

